# Dog Blind for Field hunting



## NickR (Oct 2, 2015)

I am in the market for a new dog blind for field hunting as my avery finisher didn't make it 3 days in Canada before having two poles break. What is everyone's favorite. I am looking for something decently low profile and can hold up to abuse.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Jun 27, 2013)

GHG ground force. Very good, low profile blind. I like to put the avery kennel matt in bottom of mine also


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

NickR said:


> I am in the market for a new dog blind for field hunting as my avery finisher didn't make it 3 days in Canada before having two poles break. What is everyone's favorite. I am looking for something decently low profile and can hold up to abuse.


rig em right


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-AVE0250

Best I have ever used


----------



## NickR (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the inputs guys, I am leaning towards the GHG looks like the simplest and sturdiest one.


----------



## Jmoods (Jul 15, 2015)

Rig Em Right


----------

